# 501 record



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Yesterday I set a timer for David Letterman but this morning when I pressed start, it went back to live TV. I repeated start but got nothing. Does someone know what's wrong? I've got 5 movies on it. Could the hard drive be shot?

Thanks!


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Typically when you set up a timer, you want to make sure your tuner is current (not paused). It sounds like perhaps you paused it, then hit play and left the receiver on before Letterman came on. Then a message came up asking to switch to live and record Letterman. You weren't there, so it didn't record it. 

The answer for the future is either make sure you're tuner is not paused (in the HD buffer) before a timer, or make sure the receiver is turned off before a timer fires if you are not around.


----------



## geoffinak (Mar 30, 2007)

I have had issues with the 501 not picking up stations where you get the can't find the satellite. This has messed up a lot of my recordings. I have maybe 20 hours out of the 100 available. If that particular channel is one that decides not to come in then I get a blank screen.

Did all the normal JU JU, Dish even sent a refurnb 500 and nothing changed. A CSR girl who was new, as I could hear the coach sometimes and there would be a pause between questions was talking with me and said there had been software issues with the 501. CLICK disconnected. I wrote to dish, a senior CSR apologized as they had record of my call but the call was accidently dropped. He said there are no software issues in the 501. 
Maybe it's just me, my LNBs are the Twin LNB'sare 2 years old, the problem started a couple of months ago. All signals are strong on Transponder 2 , 110 hits a 100 and 119 is always a 100 plus.
Done all the resets, card pulls and other resets. I just wonder why it's the channels I want to watch, it's rolling and effects about 10% of my chanels. It seems to be getting a tad better but still irratating.
At times the whole screen goes red or green and then it goes into the internal check 1 through 5 and then downloads the program update, even though it did that yesterday.
Who knows


----------



## catnap1972 (May 31, 2003)

geoffinak said:


> I wrote to dish, a senior CSR apologized as they had record of my call but the call was accidently dropped. He said there are no software issues in the 501....
> At times the whole screen goes red or green and then it goes into the internal check 1 through 5 and then downloads the program update, even though it did that yesterday.
> Who knows


He/she was feeding you a line of bullsh*t...there most certainly are problems with the software (funny how I never had any serious problems before 3.68 came along...  )

This is what I'm most afraid of...people here have said that they've been 'told' that "Dish is working on a solution but has no ETA", but what's to say that's not a load of sunshine being blown up everyone's asses and they're really not doing anything about it (hoping that everyone afflicted coughs up the upgrade fees to get another receiver)?


----------



## kariato (Dec 16, 2002)

catnap1972 said:


> He/she was feeding you a line of bullsh*t...there most certainly are problems with the software (funny how I never had any serious problems before 3.68 came along...  )
> 
> This is what I'm most afraid of...people here have said that they've been 'told' that "Dish is working on a solution but has no ETA", but what's to say that's not a load of sunshine being blown up everyone's asses and they're really not doing anything about it (hoping that everyone afflicted coughs up the upgrade fees to get another receiver)?


Since the time change software screw up my receiver has been green screening alot. Usually when I back it up, but also several show get a hickup right in the middle of a show so it is impossible to see the end. I know the 501 do not have the monthly $5 fee. May be they patch the 501 software one to many times and it needs and overhall. Which probably won't happen since they are focused on newer receivers.


----------



## geoffinak (Mar 30, 2007)

catnap1972 said:


> He/she was feeding you a line of bullsh*t...there most certainly are problems with the software (funny how I never had any serious problems before 3.68 came along...  )
> 
> This is what I'm most afraid of...people here have said that they've been 'told' that "Dish is working on a solution but has no ETA", but what's to say that's not a load of sunshine being blown up everyone's asses and they're really not doing anything about it (hoping that everyone afflicted coughs up the upgrade fees to get another receiver)?


When I mentioned to the girl, I heard they were having a problem with the software for the 501 , she said yes but there working on a fix CLICK, she was new as I mentioned there was a small delay between each step of the 611 and check the signal and a soft restart and a hard restart and pull the card. Which is OK to be new, she was pleasant.
But the dropped cal letter the next day after I wrote an email to CS denied any software problems. I have used 501's for years and they have been like a brick wall very dependable. Now I get to se about half of what I want. Like I said it's always my channel. I also notice it's more during the day and early evening PST. I sure does not make we want to upgrade and losing Baseball, heck I already paid I think $20 or $30
more then Direct wanted last year. Pre season is usually free or they give you a taste. I called and asked if it was going to be available and they said they were negating and it looked like it would be there, about a month before the season was to start.
I hate people who lie, it's very bad business.
Thanks for letting me know it's still not just me.


----------

